# Emperor 400



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where I might be able to find an impeller for an emporer 400? Seems like the one I have now is not pumping water properly.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

So I got the new impeller and it still doesn't seem to be pumping properly. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

How's is it not pumping water properly? (is the motor moving? spray bar not working?)

A lot of people (me included) forgot to put the manifold back in or put it in incorrectly after taking the filter apart.
The motor will still spin w/o the manifold, but the filter and spray bar wouldn't work correctly.

Manifold piece -> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...224/cl0/marinelandemperormanifoldhousingcover


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey clock! After some fumbling around I finally got it working. It was sitting around for a bit so I think it just needed to be run for a bit. 

Basically the spray bar worked but it didn't seem like there was enough water being pumped up by the second motor. The water coming up through the filters. There was not enough water to overflow out of the water compartment area itself. If any of the water from the spray bar flowed into the tank, the water in the filter box would slowly drop. 

What I did was i just run the filter. I made sure the spray bars were directed so that almost no water flowed out of the filter. I took a container of water and kept filling the water compartment manually. After about a couple minutes it seemed to run ok. After a few hours the flow greatly improved. 

Wil


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

clock906 said:


> How's is it not pumping water properly? (is the motor moving? spray bar not working?)
> 
> A lot of people (me included) forgot to put the manifold back in or put it in incorrectly after taking the filter apart.
> The motor will still spin w/o the manifold, but the filter and spray bar wouldn't work correctly.
> ...


Thanks for the Info there clock906, I have one of those sitting around as well and I am planning on using it soon, I inherited it but i was told the impeller needs to be replaced. Hope i don't have the same problems... tks


----------

